# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  توزيعات لرمضان (( افكار من تجميعي بالصور))

## Memelicious

الله يبلغنا واياكم رمضان السنه ويعينا على طاعته وعبادته واستغلال هذا الشهر الكريم بكسب مزيد من الاجر ان شاءالله 
وكل عام وانتم بخير مقدما

هذي فكره بسيطه عشان تهدين اختج ولا ربيعتج ولا حتى بيت عمتج ولا امج الغاليه ..
الاختيار بيكون لج  :31: 

اول شي نروح ونآخذ جفير ونزينه بهالشكل ولا ع راحتج التزيين وحتى الحجم بيكون ع حسب الاغراض الي بتاخذينها



وهاي صوره ثانيه للجفير



وممكن انج تزينينه بقطعة بو تيله ولا القطع الجديمه بو طير ولا المقلمه

وبعدين نروح ونشتري الاغراض

1- فانوس



2- فيمتو (( ممكن تربطينه بفيونكه ))



3- تمر (مغلف بجوكلت ولا مكسرات ) كله اختياري


4- ويصير لو فواكه مجففه بعد 


5-ممكن تمرين محل هيل وزعفران ولا اي محل عندهم حلويات شعبيه


6-كتيبات اذكار وادعيه واي شي من اختيارج



7-مصحف


8- سجادة صلاة


وبجذي خلصت سلتنا المتواضعه =)

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## فتاة الغابة

اي والله افكارج حلوووة ويمكن تزيدين هم في واايد افكار يسلمووو

----------


## مونتاج

افكار روعه 
مشكوووووره عالطرح الحلو  :Smile:

----------


## سماريه@

كشخه والله افكارج حلوه كلج ذوق

----------


## راعية الغنم

ما شاء الله عليج
الفكرة حلوة

----------


## Cheeseiah

فكرتج حلوه اختي 

مشكووره ^__^

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*يسلمو ع الافكار الحلوة*

----------


## Memelicious

مروركم الاحلى حبيباتي =)

----------


## ♥ Ro0reyah

فكرة حلـــوة ، ^^

تسلمين آختي ..

----------


## Memelicious

الله يسلمج الغلا

----------


## ليندااااا

بارك الله فيج حبوبة
صدق والله قاعدة افكر شو اسوي توزيعات لرمضان حق امي وابوي 
مشكورة فديتج على هالافكار الحلوة 
ويعطيج العافية

----------


## Memelicious

الله يعافيج حبيبتي 
تسلمين عالكلام الطيب

----------


## زهره الصيف

افكاااارج واااايد حلوة ^__^

----------


## طفشت

الله يجزاك الجنة

----------


## العصا السحرية

موووفقه يارب

----------


## طيف الغربة

تسلمين عزيزتي ^_^

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمون يا حلواااات ^^

----------


## [ رونق دبي ]

ربي يحفظج ويجزيج كل خير الغلا

توني اقرا موضوع فالقسم عن وحدة تستفسر شو ممكن تحط للتوزيعات

بحط لها رابط موضوعح وعساه ف ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## Memelicious

مشكوره الغلا 
وجزاج الله خير

----------


## أم يوســـف

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قلبي فزعلك

روووعه الصرااحه ... يعطيج العافيه و تسلمين على الأفكار اليديده

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمووووووووووون ع مروركم حبيباااتي 

نورتو الموضوع بردودكم

----------


## Memelicious

مروركم الاروع حبيباتي
تسلمووون ع ردودكم الطيبه

----------


## DoDo 28

ولا مره جربت اسوي توزيعات لاي مناسبه ،، بس ان شاء الله ها السنه بسوي حق رمضان ،، تسلمين ع الفكره الحلوة حبيبتي ^_^

----------


## زهرة الأوركيديا

ما شاء الله أفكار حلوة  :14: 
وإن شاء الله بجرب فكرة من أفكارج

----------


## Memelicious

تسلموووون حبيباتي

----------


## $asamy$

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ~

حلو وايد ..

----------


## Memelicious

مرورج الاحلى

----------


## الحب أنت

أفكار حلوه ..

تسلمين ..

..

----------


## Memelicious

مرورج الاحلى

----------


## حياتي غيــر

رررروعه فكرررتك جزاك الله خير
وكمان حبيت اضيف السواااك

----------


## Memelicious

مشكوره عالاضافه حبيبتي

----------


## ss91

فكرة حلوة

----------


## قلبي وروحي

اااااااب 
موقفه وأفكار حلوة

----------


## أميرة الشرق

ما شااء الله عليكي 
افكارك حلوة..تبارك الله

----------


## قرأني نجاتي

أفكار متميزه..بوركتي عالطرح المووووفق..

----------


## وردة غلااا

أنا بديت من وقت لطرح توزيعات رمضان عسب ماانضغط خلاف

----------


## الشووووق

افكار روعه 
مشكوووووره عالطرح الحلو

----------


## miss crystal

أفكار حلوة ومميزة .. حبيتها 

تسلمين أختي الكريمة

----------


## ام شامه

_

عيبني آلمصحف آلملوّن وين بلقآه ؟؟

تسلمين حبيبتي حلوه آلآفكآر_

----------


## أم سنديه

الأفكار حلوه
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## eubo-unni

يسلمو ع الافكار الحلوة

----------


## شمعة عمري دبي

تسلمين اختي ع الموضوع

----------


## لمســات سحريه

فكره وايد حلوه 

حتى تقدرين تزينينها وتحطين رطب فيها دام انه دخل الموسم :1:

----------


## امراه

حلوات الافكاار
بس انامااسوي توزيعات امبوني :9:

----------


## Memelicious

شكرا حبيباتي ,, الله يجزيكم الجنه ع هالردود الحلوه 

ومشكورات عالاضافه :*

----------


## بتول البلوشى

ما شاء الله عليج
الفكرة حلوة

----------


## Memelicious

مرورج الاروع

----------


## يدانه

مشكوووره حبيبتي افكارج وايد حلوه.

----------


## Memelicious

مرورج الاحلى يالغلا

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

ما شاء الله عليج 
بالتوفيق

----------


## المزيونة2002

ماشاء الله عليج 


فكرتج رووعه

----------


## دلوعة عجمان

الصراحه افكارج وايد حلوه ، انا في عمري ماقدمت هدايا رمضان لحد بس عقب هالافكار الحلوه من اليوم بروح السوق وبشتري هدايا رمضان للاهل والجيران يحليلهم جيراني يستاهلون كل خير

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمون خواتي ع مروركم الرائع ..

دلوعة عجمان انا متأكده انهم بيستانسون وآآآيد .. وحلو الواحد يغير .. وياليت انشوف تفاعلكم بالصور

----------


## Le Cadeau

تسلمين ع الأفكـــار العجيبة ..

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمين ع مرورج حبيبتي

----------


## حرم بن دغاش

حلوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Memelicious

عيونج الحلوه تسلمين ع مرورج

----------


## nayla79

...ماشاء الله حلوة افكارج... لو اعرف انزل الصور جان بتويدون روسكم من ابداعاتي ماشاء الله عليه....

----------


## الغزال الش

يسلمووو بس عيبني القرآن الملون خاطري فيه من وين  :28:  

اما الخنفروش يمي يمي  :7: 


يسلمووو ع الافكار

----------


## ام حمدوه

uppp
upuppp
uppppppp

----------


## miss funny

تسلمين حبيبتي ،،
سويت شي مشابه للي ذكرتيه بس حطيتهن فمندوس فضه ،،


سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## حرمه يديده

ما شاء الله عليج .. يزاج الله خير

----------


## سنفورة امورة

ما شاء الله عليج افكار حلوة

----------


## وردة غلااا

بالتوفيق

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمون عالمرور حبيباتي

----------


## MOOD HK

الصراحه وايد حلوه الافكار حبيتها ..

مشاءالله عليج اختيار حلو .. 

و لي عودة مع الافكار الحلوه ان شاءالله 

^_^

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

ما شاء الله 
الله يبلغنا رمضان

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمون فديتكم

----------


## حدي دلوعه

افكار حلووووووووووووه... يسلموووووووو اختي الغاليه

----------


## × كوكو ×

ماشاءالله عليج 
الفكرة جد روووعه 
يعطيج الف عافيه و نرقب الزود من جداج

----------


## دنيتـي كلها s

وااو فكره رووعه ثانكس خيتو

----------


## حبيبي مدلعني

روعه لافكــــــــــــار ماقصرتي

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمون ع مروركم وردودكم الراقيه

----------


## Um Shai5h

مووووفقه

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## زهره الصيف

افكارج روعة •• 
تسلمييين ع الموضوع ••

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمين عالمرور غناتي

----------


## وردة 2000

يعطيج العافية

----------


## Le UAE

حلووووووووو

----------


## حدثتني البحر

فكرة رائعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمون ع مروركم حبيباتي

----------


## Um Shai5h

انا ابااااااا من وين اشتري فانووس

----------


## ام عنوده

فكره حلوه

----------


## الوجود

مرحبا

حياكم في موضوعي عن ميني نوتيلا وممكن عقب الفطور تعطوا المعازيم للتحليه فكرة مميزة

----------


## اماني الحياه

الله يعطيج العافيه 
فكرتج حلوه

----------


## shmoooa

ماشالله افكار حلوه

----------


## عيالي و بس

افكار روعه

----------


## نسمة عطر

يعطيج العافيه حبوبه

----------


## Memelicious

تسلمون عالمرور حبيباتي

----------

